# Looking For Offside Grey Plastic Corner Piece



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I am looking for the above grey plastic rear corner piece, which also houses the light cluster, which has been damaged. Has anyone any idea where i can obtain one from. Swift Sundance 590RS 2006 plate. I would be grateful for any input. It is the o/s one. Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Frenchy

One assumes you have tried Messrs Swift? They should be able to help on such a recent van.

Otherwise ask Mr Google if he knows any motorhome breakers. There are a few and you might be lucky.

I also suggest that you post a clear photo of the damage on here. You may not need a new one. Depending on what type of "plastic" it is, a repair may be the best and cheapest option. For example, GRP is pretty easy to repair by a skilled person, and could look as good as new.

Dave


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*0rganplayer*

I damaged the rear offside corner of our son"s Swift Sundance a while ago. Turning left out of our front, longish rear overhang of which I was not used to. Took van to local m/hme coach repairer who made a super cosmetic repair. Cheaper than a new part. Point of interest: the fellow who did the job stated he was kept pretty busy doing these jobs on m/h"s with long rear overhangs.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for that. Anyone know of a reputable repairer on the Wirral or Cheshire?


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

we damaged the offside rear bumper on our roma a replacement from swift was £360.00 for the nearside and £860.00 for the offside
go on olearys website and you can pick them up for £190.00 plus postage. to have it sprayed to match was an extra £80.00


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

Assuming you have 2002=2006 Ducato rather than the later 2006 on model...

There's a white one on ebay at the moment, requiring a small repair. Depending on your budget, and how damaged yours is, it could be of use yo you:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swift-Sun...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item35bde977d9


----------

